# Forum > Comics > Arts and Crafts > Fan Comics >  Cursed of Course II: The Second Thread

## Shoreward

*CURSED, OF COURSE*
_A Fantasy Comic by Shoreward_


Pellan wants to be a warrior, with all the rescuing, fighting, and celebrating that implies. Unfortunately, there's a slight problem 

This comic follows in Pellan's journey to cure a curse, and all the people who come to help  or hinder  that effort.

*The Update Schedule:*
I try to update once a week, but schedule slip due to other projects and obligations often causes me to miss a week. I'll never skip two in a row without a better reason. But hey, at least I'm honest about it, right?

The first thread hit page fifty, so here's the new one. I still can't believe I've been doing this long enough to need it. Has it really been years?

*The Beginning:*
*Spoiler*
Show




*Archive:*
*Spoiler: Archive*
Show

Part One: To Cure a Curse (Introduction)
*The Map*
Page 1  Not right
Page 2  Warrior in Need
Page 3  A Last Resort
Page 4  Panic at the Temple
Page 5  Fallen Star
Page 6  Taking Counsel
Page 7  Questions and Answers
Page 8  At Last I See
Page 9  Right of Heights
Page 10  Looking Back
--
Part Two: Flame of the East - *Cover*
Page 11  Hit the Road
Page 12  The Flame
Page 13  Tempting Fate
Page 14  Never Far Along the Warrior's Way
Page 15  Hearth Home
Page 16  Life Story
Page 17  Shadows
Page 18  Reading the Signs
Page 19  Foot Plus Mouth
Page 20  Oh, Pellan...
Page 21  Meanwhile
Page 22  Perception is a Wisdom Skill
Page 23  You All Expected This
Page 24  Hubris Schmubris
Page 25  Caged
Page 26  Loot to Go
Page 27  Inspirational Speech
Page 28  Title
Page 29  Sounds Like a Personal Problem
Page 30  The Job
Page 31  Cunning Plans
Page 32  Brave, Brave...
Page 33  A Promise Made
Page 34  Everyone Should Have One
Page 35  The Moment
Page 36  Priorities
Page 37  Point of View
Page 38  How Things Go
Page 39  Opportunities
Page 40  Guess Who
Page 41  She Will Remember That
Page 42  Photo-Map-ic Memory
Page 43  Making Plans
Page 44  Natural Ones
Page 45  Samurai Cat
Page 46  Fight or Flight
Page 47  Vengeance
Page 48  Projectiles
Page 49  Wham
Page 50  Echoes
Page 51  Have No Fear...
Page 52  And I am Also Here
Page 53  Last Thing You Want to See
Page 54  Invested
Page 55  Hasty Egress
Page 56  Don't You Forget About Me
--
Part Three: Apart of a Team
Page 57  Good Morning
Page 58  Curse Mandatory, Snark Optional
Page 59  Major Minor Skills
Page 60  A Many-Layered Skill
Page 61  Bullseye
Page 62  Like a Truck
Page 63  Lessons Learned?
Page 64  Bonding Moments
Page 65  Running in the Rain
Page 66  Shelter
Page 67  Team Talk
Page 68  Getting to Know You
Page 69  It's a Wonder the Paper Wasn't Soggy
Page 70  Once Upon a Time
Page 71  The Box
Page 72  Hurt
Page 73  It's Raining
Page 74  Good Morning
Page 75  Sights
Page 76  Forward
Page 77  Symbols
Page 78  Connections
Page 79  Foreign Diplomacy
Page 80  Sunspot
Page 81  Urgent Message
Page 82  A Long Story
Page 83  I Want Off This Ride
Page 84  Wardrobe Change
Page 85  To the Point
Page 86  Shiny
Page 87  Rules of Entry
Page 88  Man of the Hour
Page 89  Long Time No Zap
Page 90  Present the Witness
Page 91  State Your Case
Page 92  Step One
Page 93  Stories
Page 94  Shoe Dropped
Page 95  The Other Shoe
Page 96  Hold up
Page 97  No More No More
Page 98  Criminal Records
Page 99  You're On My Crew
Page 100  Last Resort
--
Part Four: The Cage
Page 101  Here We Are Again
Page 102  Jailhouse Blues
Page 103  Getting a Word In
Page 104  A Penny
Page 105  The Story Begins
Page 106  Memories
Page 107  Ruined
Page 108  Flashbacks
Page 109  Leave Me Be
Page 110  Here We Go
Page 111  A Brief Briefing
Page 112  Must We?
Page 113  The Issue on the Table
Page 114  Building Character
Page 115  Further Statements
Page 116  Contempt of Court
Page 117  Recess
Page 118  Turnabout
Page 119  Verdict
Page 120  Change of Focus
Page 121  Champion of the Sun
Page 122  And so the Night Passes
Page 123  Tentative
Page 124  Check-up
Page 125  Preshow
Page 126  Advantage
Page 127  Air and Water
Page 128  Intermission
Page 129  Uncle
Page 130  Curtains
Page 131  Time's Up
Page 132  Trial of the Century
Page 133  The Approach
Page 134  In This Corner
Page 135  First Exchange
Page 136  Cracks
Page 137  Bad to Worse
Page 138  Interference
Page 139  Results Hazy
Page 140  Major Upset
Page 141  The Prosecution Rests
Page 142  The Laws of This Land
Page 143  Composure
Page 144  Establishing a Precedent
Page 145  Direction
Page 146  Worth a Shot
Page 147  Conditions May Apply
Page 148  On the Trail Again
Page 149  An Interesting Week
--
Part Five: Shadows
Page 150  Rewind
Page 151  Scapegoat
Page 152  We Now Return
Page 153  No Smoking
Page 154  Coughin'
Page 155  The Long Hall
Page 156  Imperfect Extraction
Page 157  Cheese It
Page 158  Roadblock
Page 159  Problems Keep Piling On
Page 160  Blackout
Page 161  Sacked
Page 162  Low Profile
Page 163  Stop Right There
Page 164  You Shall Maybe Pass
Page 165  Turn Around
Page 166  It's Been a While
Page 167  To Be Fair, It Wasn't Much
Page 168  Dead End
Page 169  Freebooter
Page 170  Acting Out
Page 171  HP Restored
Page 172  Bedside Manner
Page 173  The Lost People
Page 174  Never a Good Sign
Page 175  Dropping Eaves
Page 176  Somebody at the Door
Page 177  Table Talk
Page 178  I'm Sure Nothing Will Go Wrong
Page 179  Distractions
Page 180  The Mines
Page 181  Inside Man
Page 182  Reason
Page 183  Maybe It's Just a Drill
Page 184  Visitation
Page 185  Attendance
Page 186  That's What the Marks are For
Page 187  Total Chaos
Page 188  Bonk
Page 189  Chronic Rescue Disease
Page 190  Even
Page 191  Through the Gateway
Page 192  Ominous Phrasing
---
Part Six: Walking on Air
Page 193  More Prison Starts than an Elder Scrolls Game
Page 194  Parley
Page 195  Ol Buddy Ol Pal
Page 196  Uncontrolled Burn
Page 197  Hell in a Cell
Page 198  Pulling Rank
Page 199  Hand Over
Page 200  Unseen
Page 201  The Host
Page 202  Hospitality
Page 203  Give and Take
Page 204  Q&A?
Page 205  Second Round
Page 206  A Decisive Blow
Page 207  Levity
Page 208  Had to Say Something
Page 209  Left in the Dark
Page 210  New Digs
Page 211  Speak Friend
Page 212  Propriety
Page 213  Voiced Concerns
Page 214  The One About the Lore
Page 215  Then There's This Guy
Page 216  Under Duress
Page 217  The Surface
Page 218  On High
Page 219  Hot and Cold
Page 220  Reach and Grasp
Page 221  Safe in Custody
Page 222  Clearance Level
Page 223  Up to Her Old Tricks
Page 224  Yes, but...
Page 225  The Search
Page 226  Change of Plans
Page 227  Fruitful Interrogation
Page 228  Gotcha!
Page 229  Unless...
Page 230  Caste Iron
Page 231  Oaths of the Warrior
Page 232  Escape Artist
Page 233  One Step at a Time
Page 234  There's Always B
Page 235  Expected Outcomes
Page 236  Best Laid Plans
Page 237  At the Seams
Page 238  Back to Business
Page 239  Pray I Do Not Alter it Further
Page 240  Legally Binding
Page 241  Cold Comfort
Page 242  Prodding Worries
---
Part Seven: The Mountain
Page 243  A New Dawn
Page 244  Strange Folk
Page 245  Curiosity Compels the Cat
Page 246  Two Roads
Page 247  Lost Causes
Page 248  Different Worlds
Page 249  Hiking Baggage
Page 250  Wheels Within Wheels
Page 251  Does Everyone Have a Buddy?
Page 252  Rocks Fall, Everyone Dies




*Banner Images:*
*Spoiler*
Show




*Avatars:*
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 241* - Cold Comfort.
*Spoiler*
Show




Almost didn't notice this thread went up, since it dropped off the front page before I had a chance to make a new comic! Either way -- _woah, second thread!_

----------


## Kantaki

Not safe? 

Well, that's relative, isn't it?
On the upside there aren't people trying to poke you with pointy sticks.
The weather's not so hot, but at least there's shelter.
The mountain allegedly being haunted _might_ be a problem though.
So... Should have stuck with the guard, I guess.

----------


## Crimsonmantle

Happy to see those two again.

----------


## User24

Just read through the entire archive, this is such a cool comic! Really excited to see what happens next.

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 242* - Prodding Worries.
*Spoiler*
Show




Always happy to see some new people poke their head in!

----------


## TaiLiu

Oo, I like that final panel. Feels like three mystery someones are about to come through.

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 243* -A New Dawn.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Kantaki

I mean, it makes sense.
Pellan needs a stabby thing to do stabby things.
So giving him one for this mission is pure self interest.
Indulging Cat's curiosity however is pure annoyance, so avoiding her makes sense. :Small Amused:

----------


## TaiLiu

I wonder what Cat even did. I wonder why her presence was even necessary, though I'm sure we'll find out soon enough. A storm-touched witness?

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 244* - Strange Folk.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## theangelJean

Ooh! What's that look? Recognition?

(New reader, arrived after last update and binge read. Enjoying greatly!)

----------


## Metastachydium

Looks like this is not exactly what poor Isan signed up for. (But hey, with Cat present, at least we'll probably get to learn what he and Tavi _are_ (i.e. she'll either know or nag it out of him).)

----------


## danielxcutter

Well, we have skeleton people, blue people, and white(as in actually white) people. Three for three I guess.

----------


## HalfTangible

> Ooh! What's that look? Recognition?
> 
> (New reader, arrived after last update and binge read. Enjoying greatly!)


I assumed shock.

Like "what the hell did I sign up for?"

These people are about to go into a deadly frozen wasteland and they're having an argument over whether they need armor and clothes.

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 245* - Curiosity Compels the Cat.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## danielxcutter

Hopefully the setting hasn't discovered caffeine yet.

----------


## Metastachydium

> (i.e. she'll either know or nag it out of him)


Man, I seem to have forgotten it's _Cat_. She can do both at the same time!

----------


## Kantaki

> Hopefully the setting hasn't discovered caffeine yet.


I think Cat and coffee would end up worse than Agatha and coffee. :Small Eek:

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 246* - Two Roads.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## danielxcutter

To be honest, Bortha never seemed to be a bad man. Can't say I'm surprised.

----------


## Metastachydium

But he still can't get a break and _sound_ kind of badass for a second there. Poor fellow!

----------


## TaiLiu

This is exciting development for Bortha!

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 247* - Lost Causes.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Kantaki

Don't worry Sola.
You'll meet again. :Small Big Grin:  :Small Tongue:

----------


## danielxcutter

...Can't argue with that.

----------


## TaiLiu

Aw. I never knew Sola thought of herself as a lost cause. That certainly makes her more sympathetic.

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 248* - Different Worlds.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## danielxcutter

Five bucks says that the Stormfallen have been oppressing the indigenous religions.

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 249* - Hiking Baggage
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## danielxcutter

Well, at least Cat's smart enough not to immediately comment about it.

----------


## Metastachydium

Huh. Whatever happened to Pellan's new sword? (More pertinently, I bet he's _real_ happy to be rid of Sola.)

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> Huh. Whatever happened to Pellan's new sword? (More pertinently, I bet he's _real_ happy to be rid of Sola.)


Though he(?) certainly liked the look of her.

More pertinently, _adi?_

----------


## TaiLiu

> More pertinently, _adi?_


I wonder if we'll ever learn enough of the language to piece it together. I'm guessing it's something like "Huh?"

----------


## Kantaki

> Well, at least Cat's smart enough not to immediately comment about it.


Well, Stormfallen learn fast.
Even Cat.

But that one guard...
That mask/faceplate can't be pleasant in that weather.
Metal gets cold.

----------


## danielxcutter

Does Pellan even feel the cold?

----------


## Kantaki

Wasn't thinking about Pellan.
Should be fine though.
Well, besides his condition. :Small Amused: 

One of those guards escorting Bortha is wearing some metall-looking mask-thingy under their helmet.
Or they have a seriously unhealthy skin colour.
Neck looks normal though.

----------


## TaiLiu

> But that one guard...
> That mask/faceplate can't be pleasant in that weather.
> Metal gets cold.


Huh. Good eye. It looks like skin to me, but yeah, the neck gives it away. Maybe it's cloth?

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 250* - Wheels Within Wheels.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## danielxcutter

Wow, I think I hate her even more now.

----------


## Kantaki

Wow. That _arrogance_.
Definitely someone I can love to hate.

----------


## danielxcutter

She makes it so easy.

----------


## Kantaki

He going "just as scheduled" instead of "just as planned" makes her just that little bit more irritating.

The mission started on time? 
Seriously lady, don't take credit for that. :Small Annoyed: 
When those lovable idiots _return_ according to schedule, _then_ you can pat your back. :Small Amused:

----------


## TaiLiu

I like her. Like, she's what, a few years old? And the wise old guardsman is deferring to her. Says something about their society or the stormfallen.

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 251* - Does Everyone Have a Buddy?
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## danielxcutter

Don't you hate it when nobody ever gives a straight answer before it's too late?

----------


## Kantaki

So this place actively hates visitors? Like that mountain in Lord of the Rings?
Nice. Malevolent landscapes are always fun. Well, as long as they happen to other people. :Small Amused:

----------


## Shoreward

*Update!*

*Page 252* - Rocks Fall, Everyone Dies.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## danielxcutter

*reads title*

Oh no.

----------


## TaiLiu

I'm excited! Maybe we'll see some action soon.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Metastachydium

Man, I just realized Bortha wears a _red shirt_. Bad fashion choice, if you ask me.

----------


## Fyraltari

> Man, I just realized Bortha wears a _red shirt_. Bad fashion choice, if you ask me.


That's a tunic, it's safe.

----------


## Kantaki

> Man, I just realized Bortha wears a _red shirt_. Bad fashion choice, if you ask me.


Never was a problem for Picard. :Small Tongue: 
No, if anything those faceless guards have to worry.
Maybe they should come up with names for themselves. :Small Amused:

----------


## Metastachydium

> Never was a problem for Picard.
> No, if anything those faceless guards have to worry.
> Maybe they should come up with names for themselves.


Technically, only one of them is fully faceless! But yeah, they'd better develop Nominal Importance fast.

----------

